# Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Flake



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

One of my favorite tobaccos right now!! Got this as a sample from TimB so I can't comment on hwat happens upon opening the tin, but....

This is a dark flake of VA and Burley of the Lakeland variety. Yet as such I did not get as much of what some call a soapy essence from this sample. After a little drying it rubs out pretty easily and packs and burns well. I must admit that at this point I was a little disappointed that there wasn't a little more "cream" smell to it. On to the smoke....

Kendal Cream needs to dry out pretty well before smoking IMO. On first light I got a very nice surprise as the cream part of this is more pronounced than I expected. Not that it tasted of cream per se, but there was a distinct creaminess about the whole thing. Lighting was easy and as you smoke thru the bowl the tobacco gets both darker and creamier, and I could swear I get a little hint of Oriental (without Latakia) every so often. After 1/2 bowl this tobac started to come thru pretty rich with a nice background spiciness to compliment the darkness of the VA/Burley.

I had commented in another review of SG Chocolate Flake that it was a favorite of mine with morning coffee. Well no longer, Kendal Cream Flake has taken it's place. I think if you would actually taste chocolate in the SG Choc Flake then this tobac would really be more like a light white chocolate, more so than cream. And I much more appreciated the natural darkness of the VA and Burley without the need for Latakia to bolster it.

I have now had 3 bowls of Kendal Cream and I like it better with each bowl. It also gets served very well by a short DGT. To me this tobacs smokes best in a bowl that is taller than it is wide. ADDED BONUS - while not the strongest tobac I've had I would have to rate Kendal Cream solidly in the Medium+ category as far as nicotine goes. A little disconcerting if you are not prepared, especially 1st thing in the morning...but it smokes sooo smoothly that the nic will sneak up on you as you effortlessly contemplate the rich, natural flavors coming from your pipe. Additionally I find Kendal Cream to produce a great amount of smoke, which works for me.

If you don't mind or even like the Lakeland qualities and find yourself enjoying Dark Star, Stonehaven, SG Choc Flake, Bracken Flake, etc, you owe yourself a shot at SG Kendal Cream Flake, as it exhibits many of my favorite qualities of these other winners.

oh yeah...I'll be getting more :tu


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Evan!

I have been wondering if i should invest in a pound of this to stock the cellar with some good lakeland scented stuff. I think now i'll hold off and keep looking at the more expensive G&H flakes because if i go lakeland i want to go all the way.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Good to hear, considering I just sent you a tin of this in the NPS trade  It certainly smelled awesome even through the tin, and the review only makes it that much better


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

When I got my tin of this I loved the smell but after my first bowl I sat it back on the shelf and figured it would remain there until I found someone to give it to. A few weeks later I decided to giver 'er another go and I absolutely loved it, something like chocolate and vanilla mixed, but not overpowering. Halfway through the bowl I felt the nicotene hit me in the stomach.
The tin lasted a few more days after that...... fastest I've ever smoked anything. Last week I got my first pound. Love it! Great review too Evan


----------

